#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  How do you recover from a break up?

## Moana

*Hello Guys!*

Breakups are so universal, most people discuss them openly with each other and are sympathetic. On the other hand, precisely because of the frequency of break ups, people can minimize how deeply hurtful and be damaging a break up can be for an individual.
*

CAN YOU GUYS TELL US SOME WAYS ON HOW TO RECOVER FROM A BREAKUP?* :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> *Hello Guys!*
> 
> Breakups are so universal, most people discuss them openly with each other and are sympathetic. On the other hand, precisely because of the frequency of break ups, people can minimize how deeply hurtful and be damaging a break up can be for an individual.
> *
> 
> CAN YOU GUYS TELL US SOME WAYS ON HOW TO RECOVER FROM A BREAKUP?*


Don't force yourself to forget everything then and there,let yourself to heal naturally, Give yourself enough time to recover.

----------

